# Testmasters Review Course - Discount for group of 3



## inhinyero (Jun 21, 2011)

Anybody thinking of taking the Testmasters Civil PE review in Dallas for October 2011? If we can have 3 registrants then we will get a $50.00 discount. We can call our group "engineerboard.com". I plan on attending and need 2 more to get the discount.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 22, 2011)

inhinyero said:


> Anybody thinking of taking the Testmasters Civil PE review in Dallas for October 2011? If we can have 3 registrants then we will get a $50.00 discount. We can call our group "engineerboard.com". I plan on attending and need 2 more to get the discount.



I'd suggest providing a link so anyone interested can read about it.


----------



## inhinyero (Jun 23, 2011)

here is the link: http://www.testmasters.com/

Anyone interested can pm me their name then I will pm you my name and anybody else who will commit to attend. We can then put the list of our names on their application form and get $50 discount. This is for the Dallas texas course.


----------



## andrek02 (Aug 12, 2011)

inhinyero said:


> here is the link: http://www.testmasters.com/Anyone interested can pm me their name then I will pm you my name and anybody else who will commit to attend. We can then put the list of our names on their application form and get $50 discount. This is for the Dallas texas course.


I am planning on taking this course. Are still looking for people?


----------



## JYEOW (Sep 7, 2011)

andrek02 said:


> inhinyero said:
> 
> 
> > here is the link: http://www.testmasters.com/Anyone interested can pm me their name then I will pm you my name and anybody else who will commit to attend. We can then put the list of our names on their application form and get $50 discount. This is for the Dallas texas course.
> ...


I am going to take the Dallas Testmasters PE course! I am also looking for a group of three to get the discount. Please help!


----------

